# R33 GTR



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

After owning her for 14 months, loads of work done, but now finished...:clap:
Thanks to Matt at Newera for supplying lots of bits :thumbsup:









Shot with FinePix J10 at 2009-06-13


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

nice car, but we need more pics!


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

The Auto Select "devil" front splitter is frickin' awesome looking! More pics and spec list...


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

spec and more pics to come.

well i just spent 25 mins typing out spec, one finger typing lol,

when i go to post it says i need to LOG IN!! Is there a time limit.

ARRRAGH !


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Left click, Copy... Resign in... Left click, Paste = Sorted...:thumbsup:

Seems to happen to me all the time for some reason, must be the setting in my laptop, 
must get one of my computer geek friends to look at it as its a real pain in the ringo star..!!


Nice car & looking forward to seeing some more pics...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The 400R Side Skirts look cool 

i see what you mean now with the AS Front Splitter


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

SPEC

New N1 24U Block
HKS step 2 forged pistons 87mm 21pin
HKS step 2 camshaft IN 264 lift 10.00 EX 272 lift 10.20
HKS H section conrod
HKS 1.4 mm head gasket
New balanced crankshaft
Flowed cylinder head
Dummy head equipped boring
Phosphorus bronze valve guides
TOMEI valve springs
TRUST oil pump
TRUST deep sump extension
GARAGE ITO original oil catch tank
NISMO strengthening engine mount
TRUST 16 step type oil coolers X 2

SARD 1000cc injectors
JUN AUTO MECHANIC fuel delivery pipe
BOSCH twin 044 fuel pumps
NISMO in tank fuel pump 
NISMO fuel pressure regulator
GARAGE ITO original fuel collector tank
EARLS fuel lines

TRUST TD-06 20G turbos X 2
HKS 3 layer GT intercooler
GARAGE ITO one off intercooler piping
GARAGE ITO original side tank type 3 aluminium radiator
GARAGE ITO one off additional sub radiator mounted in front left bumper
With electric fan
TRUST front pipe
TRUST TR evolution muffler 
TRUST racing blow off valve R type
TRUST type C waste gate
EVC in car control valve

OHLINS coilover suspension
NISMO bush kit
NISMO N1 front extended 8mm lower arm
GARAGE ITO original pillow ball tension rod


OS GIKEN 3 gear kit
OS GIKEN centre plate
OS GIKEN RC3 clutch
HOLLINGER input shaft
New oem 5th gear
All supplied and fitted last week by RB MOTORSPORT

ALCON 4 piston front callipers
356mm discs
ALCON 2 piston rear caliper
315mm discs
EARLS brake lines

APEX POWER-FC CPU
Z32 air flow meters X 2
Mapped by Rob at TR RACING

RECARO SR seats on genuine RECARO japan rails
SABELT 4 point harness
MOMO 80 steering wheel
TRUST boost,egt,fuel pressure gauge
BLITZ boost controller

RAYS ENGINEERING wheels
CE 28 N 19 X 9.5 ET 12
YOKOHAMA tyres

AUTO SELECT splitter
AUTO SELECT carbon canards
AUTO SELECT polished strut brace
NISMO genuine 400R side skirts
AEROCATCH bonnet pins
Carbon exhaust surround

Car made 730 wheel horsepower at 1.7 bar.


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

very nice spec


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Shot with FinePix J10 at 2 ImageShack® 




Forums:








Shot with FinePix J10 at 2009 ImageShack® 




Forums:








Shot with u20D,S400D,u400D at 2009-06-2


Forums:








Shot with FinePix J10 at 2009-


A few more pics,old engine bay shot, now AS brace.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Stunning car  The R33 GTR sits perfect on 19s and especially those wheels  
One of the things I'm most interested in I can't find on your spec list, the mirrors, what are they? (might have missed it)


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Lovely car, great spec. 

Spoiled imho by the shopping lists though


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Cheers Cliff trying to get mine as clean as yours :thumbsup:
Mirrors are genuine GANADOR electric type.

RU, what can i say, sponser contracts


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow this is one of the best looking R33 GTR out side of Japan, Nice work there mate.


----------

